# Snapped hair's



## miz_becki (Mar 13, 2006)

omgg i hace tried everything, stopped blow drying my hair,stopped straightening my hair, deep conditioning treatments and yet all my hair's seem to snap and i don't mean split ends i mean at the top so i cant cut them off!!! PLEASEEEEE somebody help me =( i hate my hair


----------



## user3 (Mar 13, 2006)

first get a cut, you may not want to but it's the best thing to do. If you are coloring you hair you need to switch to something that will color/condition the hair. Not many drugstores colors will be gentle enough so it's best to go to a salon or stop coloring all together.

Next your hair needs some protein.
I really love Redken's ani-snap. When my hair was damaged it really helped.
Their Extreme Strength and repair line is great. Cat treatment or any protein treatment should only be done at most once a week.
Olive oil treamtents will also help. That can be done everyday before showering. Just take some olive oil put it in a microwavable cup heat up unitl it's warm and you can apply it to wet or dry hair (up to you) leave on for at least 10 mins. Follow with you usually routine.

Vitamins! When my hair was damaged I picked up the ones for hair and nails but prenatal ones will work great too!

make sure you are eating well.

For some reason when I drink 24oz of milk daily it really helps my hair growth. Better than just taking Vitamin D.

A great leave in is TIGI's bed head after party. It's not so much conditioning as it just a make your hair look and feel better leave in cream. TIGI's catwalk fast-fixx is good too!

As for shampoo and conditioner something gentle is the best way to go. I really like TIGI's oat and honey treatment shampoo and conditioner.

I realize these are pricey so if you need lower priced recs you can PM me. I will be out of town until the 18th but I will get back to you ASAP.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 13, 2006)

Woah, I'm so sorry. I have pretty bad split ends but nothing like that.. yet. At that point I would consider going into a salon and getting a deep conditioner and advice from them. I would maybe take that Hair.Skin.Nails vitamin? I found it at Wal Mart and took it for a while. Lastly, I would probably look at your diet? Granted, if all of this fails it could be something completely different and you might want to go to your doctor. I don't mean to scare you or anything... I just don't think it's going to be a simple fix of deep conditioning. 

Things that do "snap your hair" that you might try to improve on if needed- 

1. wrapping it in a towel- dont wrap too tightly to allow it room to shrink while it dries
2. brushing it while wet- brush slowly and in small sections
3. restless sleeping - try a scrunchie and satin pillow case
4. washing hair too often- go a few days without washing see if helps?
5. using incorrect products- change them around, borrow a friends

Everything else seems fine, since you arent chemically processing, subjecting it to styling heat and you are still conditioning.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 13, 2006)

haha nessa beat me to it while i was wrting my reply... im taking some of her advice for myself!


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 13, 2006)

hmm that is weird.  How well do you eat? do you have a healthy diet? cause if you dont then that could be the cause of it.  I've been drinking soy milk for the past couple months and the roots of my hair are shiny! shinier than the ends of course but I think if you eat healthy it will help especially if you eat anything with soy in it, its great for your hair, skin, and health.  Just keep deep conditioning and be extra careful with your hair, dont be rough with it, dont comb it with a brush you can comb your hair with your fingers instead.
HTH!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 14, 2006)

Are you peroxiding your hair, thats one of the biggest causes for hair breakage - too stronger dye, like peroxide. I suggest you grow out your hair if thats the case, using deep conditioning treatments along the way, and If you still want peroxided hair, go and get it done professionally as they will be able to use something less strong and tell you how to maintain it better with less breakages... could also be your diet... How do your nails look... eat plenty of protein, iron and fibre... take supplements if you can as well... HTH!


----------



## miz_becki (Mar 14, 2006)

I do eat healthy yes but I could eat more healthy i suppose lol, I dye my hair with dark brown hair dye which i never even thought of because i havent done it in a while but I do it cause i hate having roots =(. I only use a deep conditioning treatment once every two weeks because i always forget or am in a rush but i will try to do it more often and will buy some vitamins. I have the TIGI oatmeal and honey shampoo and conditioner but i don't really use them lol they seem tooo special or am i stupid? =) thank u for all the suggestions, all the people on these boards are so nice and helpful, i love it here!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 14, 2006)

Hehe, I felt like that about my yummy smelling philosophy shampo/conditioniers.. I'm use to using like biolage or aveda shampoo.. but just use it. Nothing can be more special than having great hair all the time... and using it once is not going to make it great for that one special occassion. That's the reason we buy stuff, right? Otherwise when you find something else you want... you won't have an excuse to get it. That's my reasoning... I'm trying to excessively use up my beauty products so I can say "I'm almost out" and justify spending money. Haha.


----------



## x-bebe (Apr 8, 2006)

I have the same problem, did you bleach your hair at all? My hair snapped off really short on most of my blonde streaks now. I have naturally dark brown-black hair since I'm asian, and I've been dyed my hair 10 times in the past year and 2 months. I've went brown with white blonde streaks to black with white blonde and red streaks, to black with ash blonde chunky streaks all over, then to black with brown streaks, then to brown, then to black and then back to light brown with blonde streaks. (Included in these were two times were my hair was stripped and 3 fills for the blonde areas)
Hairdressers have told me that it is snapping because of my constant bleaching and hair stripping since I had black in my hair, and then dying it back dark and then bleaching it again to get it blonde again. The hairdresser told me that I should use the Bed Head Dumb Blonde Shampoo and Conditioner and use Deep Conditioning Treatments once a week along with a Deep Protein Treatment once a week. For Conditioning/Protein Treatment I recommend Tiger Reconstructor, and for a Protein Reconstructor I recommend K-Pak's Deep Reconstructor. And I've been using K-Pak Daily Shampoo and Conditioner and they seem to work pretty good, except my hair doesn't feel moisturized enough. I use Bed Head Ego Boost for my leave in treatment. I've noticed a HUGE change in hair health since I last had it colored, although it's still not healthy. I think if you want a dramatic change in hair health, you'll have to stop chemically treating your hair all together until it grows out.


----------



## trucco.diva (Apr 16, 2006)

2. brushing it while wet- brush slowly and in small sections
 Never brush your hair when its wet!!!!! A wide tooth comb only! 

You need protein treatments, you can buy one from a salon or get nano treatments. Dont colour your hair for a while and always use a leave in conditioner FROM A SALON on your ends after washing.

But NEVER brush it when its wet, I nearly had a hernia when I read that


----------



## lovejam (Apr 16, 2006)

1. Stop coloring your hair, because that's most likely what's causing most of it.

2. Too much deep conditioning can make your hair very brittle.

The only thing that worked for me, really, was to let my hair grow out, and then cut the color-treated ends off once the virgin hair was long enough. After all that, I decided never to dye my hair again, and now people tell me that I've got the healthiest hair they've ever seen.

It's not a quick fix, but it's worth it.


----------

